# Solução de problemas com fontes pequenas no Mozilla-Firefox

## mikebermel

Solução de problemas com fontes pequenas no Mozilla-Firefox 1.5

1º Abra o Firefox.

2º Vá até o menu Edit » Preferences » Content » Fonts & Colors » Advanced.

3º Configure da seguinte maneira:

	a) Proportional: Serif (size: 16) 

	b) Serif: Bitstream vera serif 

	c) Sans-serif: Bitstream vera sans 

	d) Monospace: Bitstream vera sans mono (Size: 12) 

	e) Display Resolution: System setting 

4º Atenção: Não deixe marcada a opção: "Always use my Fonts".

5º Reinicie o Firefox.

----------

## grajagan

tem mais informações sobre isso aqui:

http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Font-HOWTO/fix.html

me ajudou bastante a melhorar as fontes aqui  :Wink: 

----------

## MetalGod

Moved from Portuguese to Documentação, Ferramentas e Dicas.

----------

